

Wish HN: Happy Thanksgiving - TallGuyShort

What are we thankful for, as hackers? I recently obtained my US Citizenship, along with the rest of my family, after trying for many years, for which I am thankful!
======
Mithrandir
I'm thankful for family, friends and loved ones. I'm also thankful for having
a computer, as a good portion of the world's population can't afford one
because it's too expensive. I'm thankful for the freedoms that we as
"netizens" have, freedoms some don't have.

I'm thankful for having a roof over my head. I'm thankful for a world-wide
community of people who share the common idea of freedom. And finally, I'm
thankful for another year of these things, and pray (no matter religion or
nationality) for those who are in want for food, clean drinking water and free
thought that they will get the very things we often take for granted.

Happy Thanksgiving!

